# Trovoada em Palmela e Setúbal - 20 Agosto 2011



## Geiras (20 Ago 2011 às 22:51)

Dia caracterizado por ventos temporariamente fortes (Não sei se foram Microbursts ou gust fronts). Um deles foi por volta das 05:30h e o outro episódio de vento foi por volta das 16:40, tendo atingido uma rajada de 58km/h de ENE.

Alguns mammatus por aqui passaram e trovoadas localizadas descarregaram raios nos arredores.


----------



## actioman (24 Ago 2011 às 00:46)

Gerias e o vídeo? Aparece-me a informação "removido pelo utilizador" 

Os mammatus estão porreiros! 

Abraço!


----------



## Geiras (24 Ago 2011 às 14:09)

actioman disse:


> Gerias e o vídeo? Aparece-me a informação "removido pelo utilizador"
> 
> Os mammatus estão porreiros!
> 
> Abraço!



Tinha-o eliminado mas vou agora voltar a mete-lo apesar de não estar nada de mais. Vou também completar o tópico com alguns frames de *má qualidade* do vídeo


----------



## Duarte Sousa (24 Ago 2011 às 15:53)

Bons mammatus e bom video, apanhar raios de dia é sempre uma questão de sorte. Obviamente, o que gosto bastante é aquele que infelizmente ficou com a parte esquerda cortada


----------



## ajrebelo (24 Ago 2011 às 18:22)

Boas

Bom registo,  que musica utilizas?  

Abraços


----------



## Geiras (24 Ago 2011 às 18:46)

ajrebelo disse:


> Boas
> 
> Bom registo,  que musica utilizas?
> 
> Abraços



[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l-iA3efp0zo"]dublicator - liquid substance      - YouTube[/ame] 

Abraço


----------



## actioman (25 Ago 2011 às 01:08)

Agora sim completo e mais pormenorizado o teu tópico! 

E com uma banda sonora ao mais puro estilo "dub techno"


----------

